

Minicamps on Rationality and Awesomeness: May 11-13, June 22-24, and July 21-28 - rms
http://lesswrong.com/lw/b98/minicamps_on_rationality_and_awesomeness_may_1113/

======
fuelfive
A friend of mine attended last year. He described it as "the most socially
awkward people you've ever met telling you how to be less socially awkward".

~~~
vitno
that doesn't sound like the description at all...

~~~
Eliezer
It's possible that somebody is confusing this with an LW meetup, or possibly
the Megacamp (that didn't work nearly as well as the one-week Minicamp which
is why we aren't repeating it), or something else. Attendees of the previous
Minicamp were nearly unanimous about how awesome it was, and they weren't
socially awkward.

~~~
SilasX
Well, _those who publicly spoke about it_ were unanimous in its being awesome.
SIAI isn't very open about stats for the remainder.

Also, I don't think a regular LW meetup would be described as involving
"teaching people to be less socially awkward".

I've followed LessWrong, and I hadn't heard anything, until the GP, about it
giving off such an aura of "the blind leading the blind".

~~~
rms
I expect that Scott's friend generally had a great experience at the camp and
made a somewhat flippant and self-deprecating comment that was appropriate in
a social context, but wasn't Scott's friend's most important takeaway from the
experience.

You can see all of the feedback to the survey question asking what about the
camp could be improved here:
[http://lesswrong.com/lw/b98/minicamps_on_rationality_and_awe...](http://lesswrong.com/lw/b98/minicamps_on_rationality_and_awesomeness_may_1113/678g)

~~~
SilasX
Who's Scott?

~~~
rms
fuelfive

------
astrofinch
Some links on the relevance of rationality to entrepreneurship:

<http://paulgraham.com/word.html> (see the note at the end especially)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3795517>

~~~
xenophanes
A good one is Why Businessmen Need Philosophy

[http://www.amazon.com/Why-Businessmen-Need-Philosophy-
AtlasS...](http://www.amazon.com/Why-Businessmen-Need-Philosophy-
AtlasShrugged/dp/0451232690/)

~~~
astrofinch
Hm, I don't think rationality and objectivism are quite the same thing. I was
thinking more along the lines of

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_cognitive_biases>

and

[http://www.amazon.com/Thinking-Fast-Slow-Daniel-
Kahneman/dp/...](http://www.amazon.com/Thinking-Fast-Slow-Daniel-
Kahneman/dp/0374275637)

------
jimrandomh
I went to the first one of these, and I can personally attest to it having
been awesome.

~~~
itmag
Tell us more?

~~~
grandalf
I too went to one of the early ones. Highly recommended.

